# 4-H Demo



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

My name is Marie. I am 16 years old. This is my 9th year in 4-H and 4th in Pack Goat. I am looking for some fun ideas for my demo this year. In the past I have done goat packs, poisonous plants, and the ruminant digestive system. It needs to be poster worthy that I can put up at fair to educate the public, too (two birds one stone). I can't seem to think of anything or find anything online.
Do you have any Ideas to do for a demo this year? 

I am also doing a market beef and leadership projects. If you have any ideas for either of those that would be great, too!

I came up with some ideas but they're not really standing out (some of these could work for either beef or goat):
Parasites, Breeds, Weight by measurements, ideal pack goat, castrating, behavior.

Thank You for any help! :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Different breeds.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Parasite resistance and if you breed goats you breed worms...
Packing habits and intelligence of different breeds that will pack and which ones won't...
Benefits of cross breeding and how it strengthens generations...
How LaManchas lost their ears...
Your goat is a mini brewery, how the rumen works...
Life in the wild, the island goats and sailors...
Goats belong to women, being a rich woman in 3rd world countries...
LaMancha ancestors, earless goats found in Roman grave sites...
Walking adventures, tales from real goat packers...
Invading America, the history of Spanish goats...
Nubian ancestors, middle eastern goats never seen here...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Most people are not aware of the many things goats can do! You might make a poster with photos of goats working in different ways. They can pack stuff on hiking trips, they can carry trash for trail and roadside cleanup, they can pull carts and sleds, they can carry small children on trails, etc. Back in the olden days goats were sometimes used to haul coal carts in mines instead of donkeys or ponies.


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you guy! I really like the idea of the ideal pack goat, including breeds that work for packing, age, and confirmation.

I also am thinking of ideas for costumes for the costume show for fair. I have come up with these ideas so far: Goat/ Me
Devil/ Angel
President/ Body Guard
Luigi/ Mario
Prisoner/ Cop
Cheerleader/ Football Player

What do you guys think?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The president/ body guard would be hilarious :lol:


----------

